# Rat peed on video card, is it possible to fix?



## lyndonguitar (Apr 28, 2016)

Few days ago a small rat(correction: it's mouse) somehow got inside my brother's computer at night while he's asleep and peed on the GPU, of course he didn't know so in the morning when he turned it on it didn't. He let me check on it and I saw corrosive like markings on the GPU board, the PC booted up when plugged in to the integrated graphics and did not detect the GPU, so the CPU and RAM is fine. Tried the GPU on another system, did not detect also.

The GPU fans are still spinning but it is not detected by the PC or displaying any when using all the output ports(2xDVI 1xHDMI)

Also saw corrosive marks on the Mobos PCI-E slot so I tried a cheap working GPU on the slot and did not work either, or maybe the cheap card was busted also I don't know. since then my brother bought a new GTX 960 and Motherboard(and also CPU and RAM, because his cpu and ram are phased out) already.

As a result so we're left with a working i3-2100, spare DDR3 RAM and LGA1155 mobo with a possibly broken PCIE slot and also a broken GTX 760 which is only around 1 year old. Is it still possible to fix the GPU/PCI-E slot? I bought a electronics cleaner spray in the hopes of cleaning the corrosion will fix it.

If you need pictures of the GPU/mobo slot for more information let me know.


----------



## Azumay (Apr 28, 2016)

PCI-E slot maybe. Use cleaner and cycle a card in and out a few times, blow out slot real good. Its so narrow not much can get in there.

GPU
Look up baked gpu......clean it real good take apart and try baking method. Being its not good at the moment, nothing to lose.
Never have baked a card before, so look up plenty of sites and get the jest of it.


----------



## micropage7 (Apr 28, 2016)

lyndonguitar said:


> Few days ago a small rat somehow got inside my brother's computer at night while he's asleep and peed on the GPU, of course he didn't know so in the morning when he turned it on it didn't. He let me check on it and I saw corrosive like markings on the GPU board, the PC booted up when plugged in to the integrated graphics and did not detect the GPU, so the CPU and RAM is fine. Tried the GPU on another system, did not detect also.
> 
> Also saw corrosive marks on the Mobos PCI-E slot so I tried a cheap working GPU on the slot and did not work either, or maybe the cheap card was busted also I don't know. since then my brother bought a new GTX 960 and Motherboard(and also CPU and RAM, because his cpu and ram are phased out) already.
> 
> ...


o..oo.. he dont use case?
i dunno, it looks like the pciex slot is failed and since you have turned it on before i think you cant do more about it
if like that i suggest you clean everything or wash it and make it pretty dry before you turn it on


----------



## RCoon (Apr 28, 2016)

I have officially seen every thread title now.


----------



## lyndonguitar (Apr 28, 2016)

micropage7 said:


> o..oo.. he dont use case?
> i dunno, it looks like the pciex slot is failed and since you have turned it on before i think you cant do more about it
> if like that i suggest you clean everything or wash it and make it pretty dry before you turn it on



He has a case but there is a small opening under the front panel which is enough for a small rat(or should i say mouse?) to get inside. since the mobo is sideways and only the Gpu is horizontal i guess it went there


----------



## PHaS3 (Apr 28, 2016)

RCoon said:


> I have officially seen every thread title now.


Lol just when I think I've seen it all... 

If the card shorted, which seems likely since... you know, rat urine... then its most likely GG time for a new one :/


----------



## lyndonguitar (Apr 28, 2016)

If it helps, the GPU fans are still spinning but it is not detected by the PC or displaying any when using all the output ports(2xDVI 1xHDMI)


----------



## micropage7 (Apr 28, 2016)

lyndonguitar said:


> If it helps, the GPU fans are still spinning but it is not detected by the PC or displaying any when using all the output ports(2xDVI 1xHDMI)


spinning just means it got electric not means it works

what about re clean it again, using warm water dry it and test on other pc


----------



## trog100 (Apr 28, 2016)

RCoon said:


> I have officially seen every thread title now.



he he he.. 

trog


----------



## Frick (Apr 28, 2016)

Thank you. My day was piss, and now it isn't.


----------



## qubit (Apr 28, 2016)

Yeah, I did a double take when I saw that title, lol. Is this rat a pet? I'm curious how this happened.

Anyway, try to clean up the board and the card as well as you can then try it again. If still no go try the card in a different board and that test card in this board. You'll then know exactly what works and what doesn't.

From the sound of that corrosion, be prepared for both things to be damaged and require replacement, unfortunately.


----------



## ISI300 (Apr 28, 2016)

If there are holes big enough in a case for a rat to slip in and pee on the f'ing video card, you're doing it wrong.


----------



## qubit (Apr 28, 2016)

ISI300 said:


> If there are holes big enough in a case for a rat to slip in and pee on the f'ing video card, you're doing it wrong.


My PC has the side panel permanently off so I must be screwing up completely.


----------



## Jetster (Apr 28, 2016)

Maybe some obedience classes for the rat `

A lot of cases have holes big enough for rats. They can squeeze between fan blades and a slot that is 1/2 in


----------



## dorsetknob (Apr 28, 2016)

ISI300 said:


> If there are holes big enough in a case for a rat to slip in and pee on the f'ing video card, you're doing it wrong.



Yeh your Doing it wrong
why do you think so many PC owner's also keep Cats as Pets  its essential as 
Anti Malware
Anti Virus
Anti RAT/mouse

Ps you could probably buy one from NEW EGG  think of it as an investment in PC Security


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Apr 28, 2016)

I'm wondering how you know it was a rat? If it's because you saw it's droppings too, and regularly see rats and their feces/urine, you've got more than PC problems. Solve that rat problem!

Please tell me this isn't a pet rat, because if it is, it's looking like he's being seriously neglected and is rebelling. Or, maybe he just thought the fans in there were to be used as treadmills. LOL


----------



## trog100 (Apr 28, 2016)

Filipino rats eat f-cking cats and the snakes eat the rats.. he he..

tis a different kind of wild life than what we are used to.. he he

trog


----------



## jaggerwild (Apr 28, 2016)

Maybe your brother peed on it, n he doesn't want to say? How is this your problem?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 28, 2016)

jaggerwild said:


> Maybe your brother peed on it, n he doesn't want to say? How is this your problem?



whats wrong with helpin' a brutha' out?


----------



## jaggerwild (Apr 29, 2016)

Nothing!
 It sound like a proxy story is all I meant.....


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 29, 2016)

lyndonguitar said:


> If it helps, the GPU fans are still spinning but it is not detected by the PC or displaying any when using all the output ports(2xDVI 1xHDMI)


buy a new gpu


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 29, 2016)

RCoon said:


> I have officially seen every thread title now.



My temptation to inquire as to what type of rat was overwhelming.


----------



## Mindweaver (Apr 29, 2016)

RCoon said:


> I have officially seen every thread title now.


I'm with you.. but I'm compelled to see pictures!


----------



## OneMoar (May 1, 2016)

strip the card , dip the whole thing in denatured alcohol, and clean with a soft brush
ultrasonic cleaner if you can get one will work even better
time is critical when dealing with water-damage or in this case pee damage 
you have roughly 72h before the corriosion goes from green to black and as the saying goes once you go black you never go back (black means you have gold oxide and now the contacts are officially JUNK)


----------



## Silas Woodruff (May 1, 2016)

If the card is just 1 year old does it no have waranty ?


----------



## OneMoar (May 1, 2016)

Silas Woodruff said:


> If the card is just 1 year old does it no have waranty ?


warranty does not cover pee 
shooo


----------



## SK-1 (May 1, 2016)

Throw it in the oven...the card not the rat.


----------



## Toothless (May 1, 2016)

SK-1 said:


> Throw it in the oven...the card not the rat.


I'd say the rat.


----------



## SK-1 (May 1, 2016)

Toothless said:


> I'd say the rat.


But dat smell tho...


----------



## OneMoar (May 1, 2016)

SK-1 said:


> Throw it in the oven...the card not the rat.


that is the worst thing you can do it needs to be cleaned with solvent


----------



## SK-1 (May 1, 2016)

OneMoar said:


> that is the worst thing you can do it needs to be cleaned with solvent


I only solvent my rat when I plan on doing a marinade.


----------



## chuck216 (May 1, 2016)

Easy to fix... just catch the rat and cut it's testicles off 

Oh you mean the computer... nope it's beyond repair get a new motherboard and gpu.

Though this whole thing could have been prevented if the motherboard was upright in the system so urine couldn't drip down onto it.


----------



## lyndonguitar (May 1, 2016)

Thanks for the responses guys, as i said, my brother already got a GTX 960 and i5 to go along with a new motherboard and RAM because his previous board was DDR3, I was just hoping if the extra mobo (it's PCI-e slot) and broken GPU can still be brought back to life, because we still have the leftover phased out i3 and rams.

Judging on the responses I guess there is very little hope for the GPU, I might end up buying a cheap PSU for the spare i3+mobo+integrated graphics to use as a spare PC I guess.

And yeah, it's really not mine, You can pretty much see my system specs in my profile. and I might have worded it wrong, it's more of a 'mouse', not a 'rat'. which is much smaller than some of you might have imagined. we could not believe it at first, but yeah it was, there is mice poop under the computer as well.

Also, It's not a pet mouse. also not an infestation, It's just one silly mouse who somehow got interested in how the computer works and checked it out and cost us around $500., but hey, at least his PC got upgraded. 

His case model is Antec One if anyone's wondering, there is a little rectangular opening under the front panel which is small enough for a small mouse to get inside.


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 1, 2016)

lyndonguitar said:


> also not an infestation, It's just one silly mouse who somehow got interested in how the computer works



Slightly off topic, but not really, since it could prevent in the future.  Speaking from experience, one mouse soon does become many!

You'll have to aggressively put traps out in areas you think they run (it's been years, but I still love that satisfaction of hearing a trap snap!), and figure out how they are getting into house.  

Put rubber strips on door bottoms to close that gap.  Holes in outside wall (or large cracks) need to be filled with steel wool.  Mice (and snakes) hate steel wool so it serves two purposes.

My guess is you'll only catch one or two more if they are only "scouts", and then you'll be good.  If they have babies already, it will be scratching, etc inside your walls.  Same treatment applies tho.  It will just take longer.


----------



## Toothless (May 1, 2016)

lyndonguitar said:


> Thanks for the responses guys, as i said, my brother already got a GTX 960 and i5 to go along with a new motherboard and RAM because his previous board was DDR3,


What? An upgrade just because of the DDR version? Y'know the only difference between the two is the number and the meegahurtz.

Is the case going to be furball proof with the new parts? There are important things to consider because anything fuzzy or furry can disrupt your love for tech.


----------



## RejZoR (May 3, 2016)

RCoon said:


> I have officially seen every thread title now.



There is still time for "Ants ate my SSD drive..."


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 3, 2016)

RejZoR said:


> There is still time for "Ants ate my SSD drive..."



Well...that title could eventually come from me! 

http://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/crazy-ants-invasive-species-destroys-electric-wiring_n_3415153.html

http://m.ajc.com/news/news/breaking-news/crazy-ants-the-ants-that-eat-electronics-march-int/nZ3zy/


----------



## Sasqui (May 3, 2016)

rtwjunkie said:


> Well...that title could eventually come from me!
> 
> http://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/crazy-ants-invasive-species-destroys-electric-wiring_n_3415153.html
> 
> http://m.ajc.com/news/news/breaking-news/crazy-ants-the-ants-that-eat-electronics-march-int/nZ3zy/



Time for a new sub-forum?  "Pests in your PC"


----------



## Vellinious (May 3, 2016)

Alcohol bath.  Use 99% iso alcohol.  I've done this several times on GPUs and motherboards to clean them up after a spill, leak, etc.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 6, 2016)

Silas Woodruff said:


> If the card is just 1 year old does it no have waranty ?


warranties dont cover damage by nature/rodents


----------



## Devon68 (May 6, 2016)

This thread title still brings a smile on my face.


----------



## silkstone (May 7, 2016)

RejZoR said:


> There is still time for "Ants ate my SSD drive..."



I think I had a thread about ants eating my HDD a while ago.

Edit - Not a thread, just a post: https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/post-your-first-fail.160004/page-7#post-2864362


----------



## Norton (May 7, 2016)

silkstone said:


> I think I had a thread about ants eating my HDD a while ago.
> 
> Edit - Not a thread, just a post: https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/post-your-first-fail.160004/page-7#post-2864362



I remember that post!  There was also a post in that thread where someone took a hammer and beat the snot out of their cpu cooler


----------



## Basard (May 7, 2016)

I would just sprinkle some poison in the bottom of the case..... Should fix it.


----------



## Kissamies (May 7, 2016)

I had my old 8800GT swam on water and then I dried on Sauna. Guess what?


After that I still played many hours of Far Cry one with that 8800GT


----------



## R-T-B (May 7, 2016)

Fun unrelated fact:  I used to keep pet rats, and I once made a cage for them out of a particularly massive ATX full tower.

Don't recommend doing it with the computer parts inside though...


----------



## verycharbroiled (May 8, 2016)

rtwjunkie said:


> Holes in outside wall (or large cracks) need to be filled with steel wool.  Mice (and snakes) hate steel wool so it serves two purposes.



better for holes is copper mesh made for mice and birds (do a search for copper mesh mouse). steel wool can rust away and will barely slow a determined mouse down anyway.

I live in the sticks, baby mice can get through holes you did not think was possible.


----------



## lyndonguitar (Dec 26, 2017)

so after over a year i tested the mobo cpu and gpu(gtx 760) randomly cause i had an extra PSU lying around. they somehow MAGICALLY worked again (cleaned them thoroughly using an electronics contact cleaner spray the day before). I tested it and it booted an existing windows installation from an extra HDD. even played some games like MGSV and Far Cry Primal at expected FPS, didn't even bother to install the proper drivers(used existing drivers for GTX 650) in the HDD installation

right after posting in the forums I had it checked at a computer store and they confirmed that the GPU was busted(by testing ofc), and there were clear signs that it was peed on

what the hell happened. How?


----------



## OneMoar (Dec 26, 2017)

computer store is retarded and doesn't know how to use a ultra sonic cleaner ....
thats all it ever needed was a ultrasonic cleaning 

rubbing alcohol is NOT enough of a solvent


----------



## Jetster (Dec 26, 2017)

When electronics get wet sometimes it take a while to completely dry out


----------



## OneMoar (Dec 26, 2017)

more likely is there was non visable corrosion and it finally got broken loose 
once the gold oxidizes it flakes off


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 26, 2017)

lyndonguitar said:


> so after over a year i tested the mobo cpu and gpu(gtx 760) randomly cause i had an extra PSU lying around. they somehow MAGICALLY worked again (cleaned them thoroughly using an electronics contact cleaner spray the day before). I tested it and it booted an existing windows installation from an extra HDD. even played some games like MGSV and Far Cry Primal at expected FPS, didn't even bother to install the proper drivers(used existing drivers for GTX 650) in the HDD installation
> 
> right after posting in the forums I had it checked at a computer store and they confirmed that the GPU was busted(by testing ofc), and there were clear signs that it was peed on
> 
> what the hell happened. How?



Contact cleaner is why, it removed all traces of shorting/corrosion


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 26, 2017)

Jetster said:


> When electronics get wet sometimes it take a while to completely dry out



 This was one of the main reasons I stopped taking baths with my video cards and other components.


----------



## OneMoar (Dec 26, 2017)

non sense I bath in vodka and regularly take my 1060 in with me


----------



## jsalpha2 (Dec 26, 2017)

Where is the quote?  "Your the dirty rat that killed my desktop!"


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 26, 2017)

jsalpha2 said:


> Where is the quote?  "Your the dirty rat that killed my desktop!"



You mean "You Dirty Rat!" Which is a Misquote of James Cagney, or a TV trope


----------



## OneMoar (Dec 26, 2017)

I smell a rat in this thread


----------



## Devon68 (Dec 27, 2017)

I forgot about this, but it still makes me laugh reading it again.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 27, 2017)

OneMoar said:


> I smell a rat in this thread



No you smell rat pee, you failed doing your job because you are fighting among yourself


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Dec 27, 2017)

This thread gives new meaning to "ghetto build".


----------



## Jetster (Dec 27, 2017)

If you pee on your hardware make sure the *capacitors* are discharged


----------



## SomeOne99h (Dec 27, 2017)

Jetster said:


> If you pee on your hardware make sure the *capacitors* are discharged


Should be in : Building PC Guide for beginners .


----------



## silkstone (Jun 3, 2018)

A bit of a necro, but something similar just happened to me. Our apartment doesn't allow cats or dogs, so of course we have mice everywhere.
One of the little bastards had been making a nest in my HTPC and pee'd all over the motherboard and so now won't turn on. It was turning on for 2 seconds before turning itself off.

I've put the motherboard in the dishwasher and I'll give it a couple of days to dry. If it works again, I need to make sure I install the rear slot shields.


----------



## OSdevr (Jun 3, 2018)

I also had mice get into an old computer of mine. Cleaned everything up and it works fine.

You can't make this stuff up.


----------



## Totally (Jun 3, 2018)

Azumay said:


> PCI-E slot maybe. Use cleaner and cycle a card in and out a few times, blow out slot real good. Its so narrow not much can get in there.
> 
> GPU
> Look up baked gpu......clean it real good take apart and try baking method. Being its not good at the moment, nothing to lose.
> Never have baked a card before, so look up plenty of sites and get the jest of it.



Baking doesn't do anything. Believe it or not water is a horrible conductor of electricity. What actually gives water or similar liquid its conductivity are the impurities suspended in it. When water evaporates all that stuff is left behind and still causes shorts and other problems. Best thing  he can do right now is buy a can of contact cleaner, spray the affected area really well and hope that it clears the crap away any damage that has occurred isn't permanent.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jun 3, 2018)

OSdevr said:


> You can't make this stuff up.



Sure you can.

I was collecting urine specimens at work for lab testing. The table which patients put the samples on is in the corner of our hallway, just outside exam rooms 1-4. A patient had put her sample on the table, on top of a clipboard, a co-worker didnt notice the misplaced specimen, grabbed the clipboard, which knocked the specimen over, onto our new (yet to be setup) pc , that was on the floor of the hallway , waiting for our IT guy to install in my office. The cap was screwed on, but not all the way, & sadly, urine dripped ontop of my new office PC, and into the top air vents, & trickled down onto the motherboard, gpu, and power supply. It really stinks, 

See?


----------



## OSdevr (Jun 3, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> Sure you can.
> 
> I was collecting urine specimens at work for lab testing. The table which patients put the samples on is in the corner of our hallway, just outside exam rooms 1-4. A patient had put her sample on the table, on top of a clipboard, a co-worker didnt notice the misplaced specimen, grabbed the clipboard, which knocked the specimen over, onto our new (yet to be setup) pc , that was on the floor of the hallway , waiting for our IT guy to install in my office. The cap was screwed on, but not all the way, & sadly, urine dripped ontop of my new office PC, and into the top air vents, & trickled down onto the motherboard, gpu, and power supply. It really stinks,
> 
> See?



...


----------



## silkstone (Jun 3, 2018)

Totally said:


> Baking doesn't do anything. Believe it or not water is a horrible conductor of electricity. What actually gives water or similar liquid its conductivity are the impurities suspended in it. When water evaporates all that stuff is left behind and still causes shorts and other problems. Best thing  he can do right now is buy a can of contact cleaner, spray the affected area really well and hope that it clears the crap away any damage that has occurred isn't permanent.



I put my motherboard in the over to aid with the evaporation process. It should be fine, even if there are salts left behind as they really need to be in liquid form in order to conduct electricity.
Water conducts electricity through the flow of ions, rather than electrons so if the ions can't flow, then no electricity.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 3, 2018)

Contact cleaner.


----------



## silkstone (Jun 3, 2018)

eidairaman1 said:


> Contact cleaner.



I've no idea where to get that where I live.


----------



## dorsetknob (Jun 3, 2018)

silkstone said:


> I've no idea where to get that where I live.


Local Auto parts store 
local electronics store


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 3, 2018)

At this point I have had about enough of rat pee.  Thread closed.


----------

